# Paperwork



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

Filling out our dissolution of marriage papers tonight. This should be fun... 

At least he finally told his parents today. I'm really glad he did this. Although it was no surprise to them. I'm hoping this will all be over in a couple weeks.

We've got no children, very few assets, which we're splitting ourselves fairly.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Mandia99508 said:


> Filling out our dissolution of marriage papers tonight. This should be fun...
> 
> At least he finally told his parents today. I'm really glad he did this. Although it was no surprise to them. I'm hoping this will all be over in a couple weeks.
> 
> We've got no children, very few assets, which we're splitting ourselves fairly.


cool beans, it is smart to do simple D without blood sucking leeches(lawyers) filling your head with lies. Here in Ca there is a 6mo waiting period and actually takes 8mo for your first court appearance at which time if you filed a non contested D should be it 4 U.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in CA too,

So it takes 6 months of separation to file?


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

PreludeCkN said:


> I'm in CA too,
> 
> So it takes 6 months of separation to file?


No you can file any time you want, it will take at least 6mo b4 your first court appearance.


----------



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

Brewster 59 said:


> No you can file any time you want, it will take at least 6mo b4 your first court appearance.


First appearance??? You mean there is more than 1? I was kinda hoping that maybe we wouldn't even have to go. Since we're not arguing over ANYTHING. Basically he gets to keep his lifestyle and I get stuck alone with almost all the debt. Well. I get the rings he gave me which could easily wipe out half of the debt.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Mandia99508 said:


> First appearance??? You mean there is more than 1? I was kinda hoping that maybe we wouldn't even have to go. Since we're not arguing over ANYTHING. Basically he gets to keep his lifestyle and I get stuck alone with almost all the debt. Well. I get the rings he gave me which could easily wipe out half of the debt.


In your case there will probably be only 1 appearance as you have a settlement, that settlement will be presented to the Judge and he will most likely approve it and your done. Also remember D laws vary from state to state so you may not have the 6mo waiting period we have in Ca.


----------



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just called the court office and they told me 6 weeks before we'll even get a hearing. Ugh, I really wish there was some way around it, if anyone knows... please tell me.


----------

